# Pentax Spotmatic... HELP!



## KKJUN (Aug 10, 2010)

So recently I got my aunt's old Pentax Spotmatic. 

I started shooting straight away. I've got a 36-photo-film in there, and now, at photo 29, the film got somehow... stuck. I can't pull the handle that transports it any more. Also, the little red window above the handle shows a red dot. I don't have a manual, and the ones I found online didn't seem to explain what could be the problem.

So, has anyone got any ideas? And is there a way to get the film out in my situation without destroying the photos?


----------



## Torus34 (Aug 10, 2010)

There's a possibility you've reached the end of the film.

You can check this by attempting to re-wind the film into the cassette.  Follow the instructions.  If you don't have a copy, they're available on-line.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## KKJUN (Aug 10, 2010)

I've re_winded the film, but the wind lever is still stuck. I can pull it to a certain point, but then it just won't move any further.


----------



## MarkF48 (Aug 10, 2010)

Assuming you have rewound (with the little crank handle) the film totally into the cassette, pull up on the rewind knob to open the camera back and remove the film. The red dot next to the film advance lever indicates the camera is ready to fire the shutter. If the camera doesn't have a problem, pushing the shutter release should fire the shutter and the red dot disappears.

Just to be clear, the film rewind is the knob with the small foldout crank handle. The film advance lever is the one operated with your thumb and advances the film counter. Is it the rewind knob that is stuck (can't pull it up to open the back) or the film advance lever won't move beyond a certain point?


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 10, 2010)

Quite possibly the shutter needs to be worked on.


----------



## KKJUN (Aug 10, 2010)

No, it's the advance lever that is stuck. 

So, you think that the advance lever is stuck because the shutter isn't working?


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 10, 2010)

KKJUN said:


> No, it's the advance lever that is stuck.
> 
> So, you think that the advance lever is stuck because the shutter isn't working?



Yep. Needs repair.


----------



## MarkF48 (Aug 10, 2010)

KKJUN said:


> No, it's the advance lever that is stuck.
> 
> So, you think that the advance lever is stuck because the shutter isn't working?


Do you have the film removed from the camera and does the shutter operate when you press the button?


----------



## KKJUN (Aug 10, 2010)

No. Just tried that out: The shutter doesn't move. looks like I have to find a camera shop that repairs it...


----------



## KKJUN (Aug 10, 2010)

No. Just tried that out: The shutter doesn't move. looks like I have to find a camera shop that repairs it...


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, one more time:  Did you remove the film from the camera?


----------



## KKJUN (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, I did. Film is out of the camera, lever is stuck, shutter doesn't work.


----------



## MarkF48 (Aug 11, 2010)

KKJUN said:


> Yes, I did. Film is out of the camera, lever is stuck, shutter doesn't work.


Looks like it might be time for a trip to the camera doctor......

Hopefully it's just a simple matter of some lubrication to loosen up the works. A camera that sits for alot of years can bind up as the lubricants get gummy. I recently had to do this with a Spotmatic that the mirror was sticking in the up postion. A few small drops of oil in the right spots put it back working.


----------



## Early (Aug 11, 2010)

KKJUN said:


> Yes, I did. Film is out of the camera, lever is stuck, shutter doesn't work.



Not that I know how to repair it, but you can open the back to see if the shutter closed all the way.  If not, maybe you can give it a gentle nudge.  But then you'll still have to have it tuned up, or replaced.


----------



## compur (Aug 11, 2010)

KKJUN said:


> Yes, I did. Film is out of the camera, lever is stuck, shutter doesn't work.



OK, it's locked up.  It does need service or replacement.


----------



## Stratman (Aug 11, 2010)

Send it here -----> Home  He is THE BEST with the older Pentax film cameras.. And reasonable too, he worked for Honeywell Pentax back in the day, and opened up his own shop later...


----------



## cooltouch (Aug 13, 2010)

The problem could be as simple as a chip of old film falling down into the gear train, jamming it up.  If you have a set of small screwdrivers, it might be worth it taking the bottom off the camera and giving it a shake or two.  I've freed up a "stuck" film advance this way before.

The fact that it was working normally and suddenly stopped is what causes me to think that something got into the works and jammed it up.


----------



## kimsmarkin (Sep 6, 2010)

In this instrument when you take a picture, you raise your camera to your eyes and lens. At this point, the camera aperture open to allow easy focusing. Then, you can meter. With your left thumb, you find SW switch on the left side of the lens mount. This stops the lens down to make opening and activate the measurement circuits TTL.


----------

